
Sourceforge is down since March First - jaxb
https://twitter.com/sfnet_ops/status/969743281922936832
======
zaxomi
They are up again, since about an hour:
[https://twitter.com/sfnet_ops/status/970143157307559936](https://twitter.com/sfnet_ops/status/970143157307559936)

~~~
classichasclass
I'll definitely be interested in the postmortem.

~~~
zaxomi
Me too. I figured out that they moved to another data center during February,
but not much else. Maybe I'm looking at the wrong place.

